# VMR | Wheels - V810 Flow Formed Concave Mesh



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

The *VMR Wheels V810* offers aggressive aesthetics, optimal fitment, and forged wheel performance at a fraction of the price. 
The V810 is the forefront to our flow formed series utilizing state of the art flow forming equipment, allowing for a lightweight, single piece monoblock design!


*Features:*

Flow Formed Technology
~20% Reduction in Weight
Optimized Fitments
Single Piece Concave
Distinct Undercut Lip
Compatible with tire pressure sensors
Certifications include JWL/VIA/ISO9001:2000
19" 735kg (1620lbs), 18" 690kg (1521lbs) Per Wheel Weight Rating, tested according to JWL/VIA/TUV guidelines

*Standard Finishes:*

Hyper Silver
Gunmetal

*Premium Finishes:*

Any Powder Coat Color Offered by VMR Wheels
*
If you have any questions, feel free to contact me by post, PM, or email at [email protected]. 
You can also reach me directly at 1-714-442-7916 Extension 103 ask for Tracy!
*




































​


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

This Pearl White Avant on gunmetal V810s, though!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Preorder slots are filling up, shipment to arrive soon! PM or email [email protected] for more details eace:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Galaxy Black | Custom powder coat available upon request!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Who's ready for the weekend?! eace:


----------

